
This Video Is a Weapon - Balgair
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOTYgcdNrXE
======
theNJR
This was a stunning video. I realized about 18 minutes in that this video
itself was part of a multi domain human influence campaign. Then 23 minutes
in, he asks it outright “is this video a weapon?”.

As someone who spend a lot of time thinking about memetic propaganda and
influence, this was insanely eye opening.

------
theNJR
Also, this didn’t get much attention here, but this report on the use of memes
in warfare is very relevant -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19272693](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19272693)

